# [OT] Feliz año nuevo!

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que pasen muy felices fiestas, gracias por todas las manos que me dieron y que tengan un año lleno de prosperidad.

Los veré de nuevo en el 2008.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, no es que sea un gran acontecimiento para mi, pero si es por la juerga yo me sumo. 

Felicidades a tod@s y gracias por todo   :Very Happy:   Y que sigamos mucho tiempo dando la vara aquí.

----------

## ekz

Felices fiestas comunidad

Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar:

Hace aproximadamente 1 año, leí a algunos de los compañeros de este foro que "los reyes" les habían traído X regalo, me llamó la atención y me enteré que existía un "día de los reyes" (6 de enero según google) donde "estos" traen los presentes.

Acá en Chile, tal festividad no existe (y si existe y no me he enterado corríjanme), los presentes los trae el viejo pascuero (a.k.a papa noel, santa claus, etc) la noche del 24 de diciembre.

Esto es así? En españa se dan/reciben presentes en enero? Espero me puedan comentar un poco más, sin entrar en detalles claro   :Smile: 

Saludos y feliz año nuevo, los mejores deseos para todos y que sea un mejor año para linux y el software libre

----------

## demostenes

Efectivamente, ekz, en España el día 6 de Enero era el día más importante no hace muchos años para todos los pequeños de la casa; ahora todo lo anglosajón nos ha invadido, no digo que para mejor o peor, no en vano yo preferiría que vinieran los "tres presidentes de la república", Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar.

Cuando yo era pequeño, te pasabas todas las vacaciones de navidad esperando ese día a ver que es lo que te traían, aunque, claro, al igual que santa claus, papa noel, y otros personajes semejantes, el/los regalo/os dependían y mucho de la economía. La idea es la misma.

Espero haber sido lo suficientemente claro sin haber dicho demasiado, no siendo que alguno de nuestros lectores ....    :Wink: )

Saludos al foro, y feliz año bisiesto 2008.

----------

## i92guboj

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> Efectivamente, ekz, en España el día 6 de Enero era el día más importante no hace muchos años para todos los pequeños de la casa; ahora todo lo anglosajón nos ha invadido, no digo que para mejor o peor, no en vano yo preferiría que vinieran los "tres presidentes de la república", Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar.

 

Jajajaja   :Very Happy:  La verdad es que tampoco soy muy monárquico x)

Pero si jeje, los reyes magos son una tradición bastante española. Supuestamente son los tres magos de oriente que trajeron incienso, oro y mirra a cristo cuando éste estaba en la cuna bla bla bla. Una leyenda como cualquier otra. 

En la tradición anglosajona estos seres también existen. Los he oído nombrar como "The magi" o incluso "The three wise men". Son los mismos. Pero que no sepa no se ha fundado tradición alguna o folklore en base a ellos.

Opiniones hay de todo y para todos los gustos. Una cosa si es cierta: si eres un niño. prefieres tener toda la navidad y fin de año para jugar con los regalos. Si te los traen en 25 de diciembre (noel, santa, o como lo llames) dispondrás de ese tiempo. Si te los dan el 6 de enero, no, porque al día siguiente o a los dos días vas a tener colegio de nuevo. Contra eso es imposible competir desde un punto de vista objetivo. 

El resto de los puntos de vista no están relacionados con la practicidad, y sí con el aspecto religioso/pagano y la tradición (aspectos los cuales a los que servidor no está muy aferrado, la verdad).

@ekz, Si quieres más info sobre el tema, seguro que buscando "reyes magos" en las wikis o internet encontrarás información sobre el asunto.  :Smile: 

----------

## achaw

En Argentina igual...y en la misma fecha. "Los reyes magos" nunca faltan...

Saludos )

----------

## JotaCE

Asi es, el dia de reyes tiene su origen en la biblia segun dicen en la epistola de mateo y señala que luego de su nacimento jesus fue visitado por 3 reyes magos (melchor, baltazar y gazpar. se dice que estos 3 reyes magos provenian de egipto.

la fista se celebra principalmente en españa y es traida a america principalmente méxico (la nueva españa)

en mexico se acostumbra ese dia a partir la rosca de reyes entre la fmailia y los compañeros de trabajo y amigos. normalmente esta rosca es acompañada con chocolate.

escondida en la rosca se encuentra la figura del niño dios en porcelana y quien la encuentra se convierte automaticamente en su padrino, en mexico se acostumbra que las personas que encuentran la figura deben invitar al resto de los amigos, compañeros de trabajo o familia a compartir tamales y atole el dia 2 de febrero.

espero haber incluido algo mas de la historia del dia de reyes y algunas costumbres de como se celebra en otras partes fuera de Chile.

Muchas felicidades a todos y que tengas un tremendo 2008

portense bien y no tomen mucho pero como dice diegoto hagan lo que quieran total es libre!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sirope

Y ya que el hilo está abierto ....   :Very Happy: 

Felices fiestas gentooza!, mis mejores deseos para todos y todas, (¿Todas?).. Bien portaditos y sin excesos si?

Un saludote

----------

## pcmaster

¿Os habéis adelantado un poquito para felicitar el año nuevo, no? Todavía faltan 2 días.   :Very Happy: 

Bueno, pues eso mismo, aunque falten dos días, feliz año nuevo.

----------

## Coghan

Me apunto a la fiesta, ¡donde haya chervechita allí estaré yo!.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Os habéis adelantado un poquito para felicitar el año nuevo, no? Todavía faltan 2 días.  
> 
> Bueno, pues eso mismo, aunque falten dos días, feliz año nuevo.

 

Probablemente no podamos hablar correctamente durante estos dos días   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

A mi los reyes ni me van ni me vienen. Casi igual que papa Noel.

Pero siempre he pensado que es una cabronada muy seria el dar los regalos de navidad 2 días antes de tener que volver a clase.

La tradición es muy bonita, y tal...pero siempre me he caracterizado por ser practico (sobretodo en cuanto a regalos, juergas, y vicios se refiere)

En fin, ¡feliz año nuevo!

¿Para cuando la 2008.0? XD XD XD

----------

## sirope

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Para cuando la 2008.0? XD XD XD

 

Mmmm.. aawww.... Creo que para el otro año.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

......

----------

## demostenes

Yo también me apunto a lo de las cervecitas...

Aunque prefiero un vino de mi tierra, no estamos en edad de hacerle ascos a nada, mucho menos si de fiesta y cachondeo se trata.

Lo dicho, ¡no os perjudiquéis mucho estos días, peor pasadlo como el resto del año:  lo mejor posible!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Me apunto a esas cervezas, aunque sean non-free y feliz año nuevo...

----------

## sefirotsama

Feliz año nuevo!!! 

Quedan menos de 24 horas ya... tal vez esté haciendo la ultima compilación del año... (o se quede el trasto compilando hasta el año que viene).

En todo caso es interesante lo de esas cervecillas, xD

----------

## Coghan

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Quedan menos de 24 horas ya... 

 

¡Horror!, y aún sin aplicar el parche del efecto 2000.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sunbqto

Prospero 2008 para todos(as) , y eternas gracias por la ayuda prestada. 

P.D. Foros como este es una reflexion de las cosas buenas y sinceras que aun nos quedan en la vida.

----------

## paynalton

Felices fiestas y aca en Mexico tambien llegan los reyes magos, en navidad no llega el panzon de cocacola, pero se dan regalos unos a otros durante la cena del 24

----------

## lanshor

Ahora sí  :Wink: 

¡Feliz 2008 a todos!

----------

## jgascon

¡Feliz 2008! Y a seguir siendo buena gente...  :Wink: 

----------

